# Wait for 90 days?



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

So I need to wait for 90 days to see people's addresses to send out a bomb? I already got this planned out too. I guess it gives me more time to wire up some extra's and hit a few people at the 90 day mark.

Beware of the 90 day mark, that is all I have to say.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Yep, but you can always hit up the trades, PIFs, MAW and bomb the hell out of people there too. Just an idea


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

socalocmatt said:


> Yep, but you can always hit up the trades, PIFs, MAW and bomb the hell out of people there too. Just an idea


^^ So true!
90 days goes fast anyway.....


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

Also, if people bomb you, youll have their address and can bomb them back


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

yup....the trades and pif's and maw's are a great way to build up a list of addresses while you're waiting for your 90 days and it makes the time fly by.


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

no problem - I'll PM you my address


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Excellent , thanks guys. I just put my name in the post for the NST as an NP. I got a package going out to my buddy stationed in the gulf tomorrow too. He has an empty humidor sitting over there, and I couldn't let that happen.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

PM me if you need anyone's address for a bombing. No need to wait, I'll help you out Andy.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

BMack said:


> PM me if you need anyone's address for a bombing. No need to wait, I'll help you out Andy.


ditto that but I'm sure Brian has you covered!!


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks guys. I didn't want to get banned because I asked for someone's address before the 90 days.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

zenom said:


> Thanks guys. I didn't want to get banned because I asked for someone's address before the 90 days.


+1....I never did it because I thought it was bad etiquette, but now, now I know.......still can't wait to see the WTS sell section though, I have a feeling that is going to be bad news for me:biggrin:


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

sweater88 said:


> +1....I never did it because I thought it was bad etiquette, but now, now I know.......still can't wait to see the WTS sell section though, I have a feeling that is going to be bad news for me:biggrin:


Well, right now there are Anejo Sharks, Opus Sharks, Tat Boris and Franks, as well as 3 boxes of no 9 Pigs.

Hahahah. J/K. But yea, your wallet will be sucked dry.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

BMack said:


> PM me if you need anyone's address for a bombing. No need to wait, I'll help you out Andy.





Oldmso54 said:


> ditto that but I'm sure Brian has you covered!!


Why would you send out someones's address when there are rules and reasons why we don't want people viewing addresses until they reach a certain requirement?


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Blaylock said:


> Why would you send out someones's address when there are rules and reasons why we don't want people viewing addresses until they reach a certain requirement?


I can see both sides. For a bombing I would be sending something not asking for something in return. So in that case I don't quite get the 90 days except for spam protection, but if someone wants to send a bomb, it's a gift not a spam. Just my thoughts on it.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

There are no two sides to this. There are specific reasons for the rules and by giving out addresses to people when they can't view them themselves is breaking those rules.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

blaylock said:


> why would you send out someones's address when there are rules and reasons why we don't want people viewing addresses until they reach a certain requirement?


oops - i rescind my previous post! Sorry!!


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Blaylock if it helps end the issue you can delete this post. I am participating in the sampler trades and pifs. I don't want this to turn into an issue and I don't think anyone meant any harm IMHO. Or lock it, whatever you wish.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

zenom said:


> Blaylock if it helps end the issue you can delete this post. I am participating in the sampler trades and pifs. I don't want this to turn into an issue and I don't think anyone meant any harm IMHO. Or lock it, whatever you wish.


yeah ....no one ask for addresses and no one give one...now we're all good!!!!!! I would hate to see the BOTLs that offered get into to trouble as they are both great guys, and outstanding members of this community


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

socalocmatt said:


> Yep, but you can always hit up the trades, PIFs, MAW and bomb the hell out of people there too. Just an idea


This was an excellent idea. Let's remember that the community has appropriate ways to start the process. Get involved, and all good things come in time.

Sharing cigars we love is a big part of the brotherhood. Just don't rush the well thought out process.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

PM sent to Dave (Blaylock)


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

My advice here is, if you have someone specific that you want to bomb, and you don't want to wait, PM that person and ask for their address. I've done it. No rule breaking there. And a bomb in its simplest form, is a gift, announced or not.


----------



## Quietville (Sep 12, 2011)

Poneill272 said:


> My advice here is, if you have someone specific that you want to bomb, and you don't want to wait, PM that person and ask for their address. I've done it. No rule breaking there. And a bomb in its simplest form, is a gift, announced or not.


+1

Some people say it's easier to ask for forgiveness than to ask for permission.... but I beg to differ.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Poneill272 said:


> My advice here is, if you have someone specific that you want to bomb, and you don't want to wait, PM that person and ask for their address. I've done it. No rule breaking there. And a bomb in its simplest form, is a gift, announced or not.


Listen to this man......


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

zenom said:


> So I need to wait for 90 days to see people's addresses to send out a bomb?


That is correct; and there are good reasons that we want our members addresses protected until you reach the required time period.



zenom said:


> ... I didn't want to get banned because I asked for someone's address before the 90 days.


If you are concerned that you may be "banned" for something you ask, then you can PM one of the Mods. for verification, before bringing the topic up in a thread.



zenom said:


> Blaylock if it helps end the issue you can delete this post...


I haven't deleted this because I'd like everyone who reads it to know that our members have given out their addresses, in their profiles, under the assumption that they will not be viewed by new members. Sending out someone's address without their permission is not cool and violates the rules we've established.

If anyone offers an address, to a member who can't view it in a profile themselves, they will be given an infraction for violating the rules. The same goes if a member reports that their address was given out without permission.

As stated, 90 days goes pretty quick and there are plenty of other things to do on the forum, until that time.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Blaylock said:


> Why would you send out someones's address when there are rules and reasons why we don't want people viewing addresses until they reach a certain requirement?


Just offering help to someone like others have offered to do it the past. I'm not arguing, just letting you know what I was thinking. No need for additional warnings, the offer is off the table.


----------

